# Cannondale Synapse 7....i need help



## msjeep4x4 (Apr 14, 2013)

I recently purchased a Cannondale Synapse 7. I am just getting into cycling. when i purchased the bike it had road rash on the shifters, but i assumed it wasnt major damage. Turns out I was wrong. Right shifter completely gave out will braking.

i want to go a head and upgrade most of my parts to Shimano Ultegra. I have already purchased 3x10 shifters. The bike must have had the rear cassette changed at some point because it has a 9 speed cassette on it and was suppose to retail with a 10 speed. well my question is what do i need to buy to make sure everything fits and works properly. 

the front derailleur is on a bracket and not brazed on. 

I need a front/rear derailleur, cassette, probably change the chain and cables. Does anyone know off the top of there heads what will fit this bike?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

2012/2013 specs says it is 9 speed. 

SYNAPSE 7 SORA - Synapse Alloy - Performance Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

Cannondale Synapse 7 Bike - 2012 at REI.com



msjeep4x4 said:


> I recently purchased a Cannondale Synapse 7. I am just getting into cycling. when i purchased the bike it had road rash on the shifters, but i assumed it wasnt major damage. Turns out I was wrong. Right shifter completely gave out will braking.
> 
> i want to go a head and upgrade most of my parts to Shimano Ultegra. I have already purchased 3x10 shifters. The bike must have had the rear cassette changed at some point because it has a 9 speed cassette on it and was suppose to retail with a 10 speed. well my question is what do i need to buy to make sure everything fits and works properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## msjeep4x4 (Apr 14, 2013)

so a ultegra rear derailleur will fit straight up? The front derailleur has to fit a 34.9mm clamp?


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry I'm not the technical type but I think you are on the right track. You need to change the F/R derailleurs as well as the cassette to match the 10 speed but I don't know if you can just do that on your bike. Other technical guys might be able to give you more info. Have you tried also checking with your LBS? 




msjeep4x4 said:


> so a ultegra rear derailleur will fit straight up? The front derailleur has to fit a 34.9mm clamp?


----------



## msjeep4x4 (Apr 14, 2013)

LBS isn't very friendly unless you are purchasing directly from them


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

msjeep4x4 said:


> LBS isn't very friendly unless you are purchasing directly from them


Some info

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/upgrade-10-speed-cassette-241582.html


----------



## msjeep4x4 (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for the help


----------

